# Uploading Avatar Doesn't Work



## Nazaneen (May 29, 2015)

I cannot upload a new avatar. It allows me to browse to search for a pic but then just doesn't ever upload.
Anyone know why this could be?


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 11, 2015)

i cant either


----------



## Nazaneen (Jun 12, 2015)

CaraWalker said:


> i cant either


mine worked again (obviously) lol
try a smaller image and see if that works.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 14, 2015)

Ugh, this keeps happening to me now. It was fine before and then I tried to change it and now it won't upload!

Ok, it seems to have finally worked


----------



## PinkSunshine77 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am not feeling this new set up. I feel like I have to start over trying to learn this. I need to change my avatar too :/ can't figure it out though


----------



## CaraWalker (Jun 22, 2015)

PinkSunshine77 said:


> I am not feeling this new set up. I feel like I have to start over trying to learn this. I need to change my avatar too :/ can't figure it out though



when it says make sure the size is at least blah blah blah ignore that and upload the pic somewhere where they will resize it to avatar size.


----------

